
Show HN: My First Game on Android - atum47
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.victorribeiro.qubes
======
atum47
Hi everyone, I'm releasing my first game for Android devices and I would like
to invite you all to check it out.

QUBES is a sokoban like game, where you have to move the boxes to their happy
places making the minimum amount of moves possible. At the end of each level
you get stars based on your efficiency.

------
atum47
I got people on Reddit complaining about an ad after each level, but, that's
how I intend to make some money. What's your opinion about this as a player
and as a developer.

